# Impreso fuente de voltaje dual regulada de 0 a 30 V



## r4ul90 (Jun 5, 2009)

Estoy tratando de hacer el circuito impreso para la fuente de 30V, presentada en este mismo foro, ya he logrado armar el circuito en la proto, tengo todos los componentes, y ha funcionado perfecto.

Mi problema es q no tengo ni la mas minima idea de como hacer el circuito impreso, tengo la placa fenolica, y he leido sobre algunos metodos, el problema es que no se con que software modelar el circuito, para despues usando el metodo del toner y planchado, marcar la placa fenolica.







No se si se pueda, meter el circuito (como el mostrado en la imagen) en algun software como el multisim (lo he intentado con la version 10, pero el transformador de derivacion central y otros componentes, parece que no vienen en las librerias) y a partir de ahi generar el modelo del circuito, para su posterior grabado sobre la placa fenolica. 

Agradeceria mucho su ayuda, ya que es mi primera vez con esto...


----------



## r4ul90 (Jun 5, 2009)

O si tuvieran ya algun modelo, para este circuito listo para pasar a la placa fenolica, y lo pudieran compartir, se los agradeceria enormemente.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 5, 2009)

quiza quieras intentar con Eagle de CadSoft, es sencillo y tiene las suficientes librerias.


----------

